# Will it ever be December 7th?



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

We submitted our temperament questionnaire over the weekend, everything is purchased, playpen and the rest are set up and ready to go... now we just wait! The temperament testing will be done this week and we’ll know who our baby is “as soon as she is able” 🙂 I gotta say the wait is getting much harder now that we are so ready and it’s so close! Hubby and I are “betting” on which one is ours.. my guess is one of the black boys, his guess is the chocolate girl or cream boy.... can you tell we’re anxious?? (Boys on left girls on right)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG the cuteness! Waiting is soooo hard!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

How is temperament testing done and who is it done on? Prospective Human Parents or the Puppy?


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Puppy parents fill out the questionnaire then it is given to a trainer who accesses the puppies. They are 7 weeks now and the testing happens this week. Our breeder says they use a method similar to the Vollhard puppy tests. The results are used to match puppies with families.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweetness!:smile2:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

So exciting! The wait will definitely be worth it for one of these sweethearts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> How is temperament testing done and who is it done on? Prospective Human Parents or the Puppy?


Not all breeders do temperament testing, and it is controversial. There are also different protocols that are used. The one I like best is the one in The Focused Puppy. It should be done at 7 weeks, by someone the puppies don't know, and preferably in a new place. (It can be in the breeders home, but should be in a room the puppies have never experienced)

It can give you some good insights into areas that a particular puppy needs work. It doesn't mean that any particular puppy is "good" or "bad", nor does it mean that the results are set in stone. The other thing to remember is that temperament testing is a "snapshot". It is a data point, and it can be useful if taken into consideration ALONG WITH what the breeder already knows from her day-to-day life with the puppies.

I do puppy temperament testing. Sometimes, when going over the results, the breeder will be nodding and chuckling over the results of a specific puppy. Other times, it doesn't seem right for another. If it DOESN'T seem right, we discuss why. Very often, that puppy is one of the last to be tested in a large litter, and the puppy is just plain tired. I will call the testing on a puppy that is clearly struggling. The LAST thing I want is to cause emotional harm to a puppy during temperament testing! If the puppy seems unhappy, we stop. Period. And it doesn't usually mean anything "bad" about the puppy... it usually only means that the puppy was having a bad day.

One thing I CAN say, pretty much across the board with Havanese puppies, and I have temperament tested a lot of them now, is they ALL tend to be more sound sensitive than many other breeds. This is something that breeders should be aware of, because it's something that they can easily work on with their puppies before they go home to their forever families, and it will make a big difference for them.

I like to see that breeders do temperament testing, but I don't think it is the end of the world if they don't either. Especially if they are a good, experienced breeder who does plenty of enrichment and early stimulation. "Puppy Culture" or similar. (Again, it doesn't have to BE "Puppy Culture"... some of the BEST breeders were doing these same things before Puppy Culture was a thing. But the same SORTS of enrichment for young puppies)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Very exciting! Hope you will be able to attend the virtual play date with whichever puppy you get!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> One thing I CAN say, pretty much across the board with Havanese puppies, and I have temperament tested a lot of them now, is they ALL tend to be more sound sensitive than many other breeds.


This is really interesting. It seems to me that my Havanese is sensitive to sound, and my experience is so limited, I have wondered what the comparison is to other Havanese puppies and other breeds. I noticed it when he was little and thought of it as just a puppy thing, and he was still in that ideal socialization window, so I remember turning the tv on in the background and trying to think of sounds to expose him to. I had no idea what I was doing and I've often wondered if I made it worse. Plus I left out important sounds. I'm pretty sure in retrospect the best way to socialize an anxious puppy to sound is NOT to bombard him with sounds when you haven't learned how to completely read him yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This is really interesting. It seems to me that my Havanese is sensitive to sound, and my experience is so limited, I have wondered what the comparison is to other Havanese puppies and other breeds. I noticed it when he was little and thought of it as just a puppy thing, and he was still in that ideal socialization window, so I remember turning the tv on in the background and trying to think of sounds to expose him to. I had no idea what I was doing and I've often wondered if I made it worse. Plus I left out important sounds. I'm pretty sure in retrospect the best way to socialize an anxious puppy to sound is NOT to bombard him with sounds when you haven't learned how to completely read him yet.


And the problem with waiting until then to work on it is that you are also dealing with fear periods. If the breeder works on it, they can work on it BEFORE they hit those fear periods, when they are still safe and surrounded by littermates and their dam. I'm not saying that you CAN'T work on it once you get your puppy home, you certainly CAN. But you are right. You have to be much more careful, or it can turn into "flooding" rather than acclimation... which can be much worse than nothing at all.

To get a sound-sensitive puppy used to new sounds, they have to be quiet enough and far enough away to start with that they cause no more than the TINIEST startle with immediate recovery. If you guess wrong, regroup and try another day with quieter and more distant. Reward immediate recovery with play and treats IN THAT ORDER.

Keep introducing novel noises, starting with "normal" household things, then more unusual things. If the dog will be a competition dog, play videos of the kind of competition that you will be attending, volume low to start with. The "bang" of the teeter or a big dog scrabbling inside a tunnel is a REAL turn-off for many Havanese puppies, and absolutely critical for them to become accustomed to if they are destined to be agility dogs. But even the "mostly quiet" with judges' calls, thrown dumbbells, clanking articles and occasional dogs barking in the background are all things that a young obedience dog needs to be familiar with. Especially this year, when we can't just take our young ones along with the older ones to hang out at shows and trials to get used to the hubub that way!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's Shama's following test.

Here's her social attraction test.

And here she is with a mirror. (She still is white on one side and black on the other. See?)

She was seven weeks old. The people testing her were real amateurs. We had clipboards, though, so we did look good ... :wink2:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Here's Shama's following test.
> 
> Here's her social attraction test.
> 
> ...


This made my whole day! And reminded me how much I want a puppy.

Please tell me more about the mirror thing!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh Mama Mills, I want all of them❣ It would be irresponsible but my inner little girl reeeally wants more puppies😋
Also, Shama could not possibly be any cuter!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Here's Shama's following test.
> 
> Here's her social attraction test.
> 
> ...


Ditto-Eva ... these quick clips made me Giggle :grin2: and started my morning out right. I love! Shama's Amature Breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Here's Shama's following test.
> 
> Here's her social attraction test.
> 
> ...


Adorable! And that's what you want to see with both of those tests! Look at that tail go! <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This made my whole day! And reminded me how much I want a puppy.
> 
> Please tell me more about the mirror thing!


The mirror isn't part of the temperament testing... it's just Shama being her adorable cute self!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Here's Shama's following test.
> 
> Here's her social attraction test.
> 
> ...


ADORABLE!!!! She totally stole my heart in that mirror video! Our breeder hasn't sent any videos and of course we haven't visited so it's really fun seeing videos of other pups are 7 weeks! Makes me even more exited.. if that's even possible &#128578;


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

JaJa said:


> Oh my gosh Mama Mills, I want all of them❣ It would be irresponsible but my inner little girl reeeally wants more puppies&#128523;
> Also, Shama could not possibly be any cuter!


I want them all too!! Hehe could you imagine! Waiting to see which ONE we get is brutal!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Mama Mills said:


> I want them all too!! Hehe could you imagine! Waiting to see which ONE we get is brutal!


So excited for you - I keep checking back on here to see if you've found out yet!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

MMoore said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > I want them all too!! Hehe could you imagine! Waiting to see which ONE we get is brutal!
> ...


I will update straightaway! I had myself convinced we'd find out today... I even allowed email notifications on my phone so I wouldn't have to check constantly lol. Normally I have a bit more patience but I'm feeling like a child at Christmas!!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Mama Mills said:


> I will update straightaway! I had myself convinced we'd find out today... I even allowed email notifications on my phone so I wouldn't have to check constantly lol. Normally I have a bit more patience but I'm feeling like a child at Christmas!!


Totally get that! We weren't supposed to get a puppy until March or April, and I was fine with that. But now that we're picking her up this coming weekend, time feels like it's just stopped!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s exactly how I felt 20 months ago Mama Mills! When we fiiiinally went to get Jodie I felt like an exuberant 10 year old proudly walking through the airport as everyone oooooed and aaaaaahed.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Here he is!!! So in love already. I was honestly hoping for this little guy.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mama Mills said:


> Here he is!!! So in love already. I was honestly hoping for this little guy.


What a cutie! Savor the moments. Although time goes slowly while waiting for a puppy, once you get one time flies! I cannot believe my "puppy" is now over 12 years old!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he’s cute as can be! As you know, I have a soft spot for blacks!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

He's beautiful!! Does he have a name yet or will you meet him first to see what name "fits"?


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Congratulations!!!! I am glad you got the one your heart was asking for.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is perfect! So happy for you!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Congratulations on your beautiful little boy. What will you name him?


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone!!!! We are all so excited! We have a couple names in mind but will probably wait until we meet him before making it official. 

Also, I goofed on the title of this thread, we pick him up Tuesday the 8th 🙂


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a precious doll!! So next Tuesday more pics right? Okay, you can wait until Wednesday😆 Congratulations❣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> What a precious doll!! So next Tuesday more pics right? Okay, you can wait until Wednesday&#128518; Congratulations❣


What do you MEAN she can wait until WED.?!?!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

krandall said:


> JaJa said:
> 
> 
> > What a precious doll!! So next Tuesday more pics right? Okay, you can wait until Wednesday&#128518; Congratulations❣
> ...


Pick-up is at 1:00 I'm sure I'll be itching to post pics by Tuesday evening &#128521; I LOVE having a community to share the excitement with. I think my family has already dubbed me as overly obsessed...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Such a cutie pie! Tiny bits of white ... We will all be waiting to hear the stories. If you manage to pop into the virtual playdate even for five minutes, that would be great!

As far as the mirror goes, she was just playing around with that other puppy! (I haven't watched those videos with the volume up yet, because I'm usually in the forum late at night and don't want to rile up Shama with the sounds of "other" dogs! I should really take a listen to the mirror scene ...)


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Mama Mills said:


> Here he is!!! So in love already. I was honestly hoping for this little guy.


Absolutely PRECIOUS!!! He looks so sweet, I am so excited for you.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi Mama Mills. Tomorrow is the big day and I am so excited for you. Make sure you post pictures of your new baby!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

He is so cute! Looks a bit like Otto! Good luck!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I think the black pups are just adorable. With nice close-ups and good lighting, you can see their nice features. I am not a great photo taker so it doesn't matter what color, I can't capture that perfect look. However, I've seen some nice pictures of black pups (Otto for instance). I am looking forward to our newest Havanese forum puppy.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Faithb said:


> Hi Mama Mills. Tomorrow is the big day and I am so excited for you. Make sure you post pictures of your new baby!


Thank you faith!! Unfortunately I totally goofed on the title of this thread and couldn't figure out how to edit it.. we pick him on Tuesday at 1:00! So we have to get through tomorrow yet... SO CLOSE <3 Will post pics Tuesday evening and I'm hoping to attend the play date next weekend although I'll have both my kiddos (1 and 4yo) and puppy pants so not sure how that'll go but we'll give it a shot!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I think the black pups are just adorable. With nice close-ups and good lighting, you can see their nice features. I am not a great photo taker so it doesn't matter what color, I can't capture that perfect look. However, I've seen some nice pictures of black pups (Otto for instance). I am looking forward to our newest Havanese forum puppy.


Someone posted a link a while back that had tips for photographing black dogs. I sent it to my sister because she has a black dog, now I think I'll actually read it!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I think this little guy might resemble his dad 🙂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> Someone posted a link a while back that had tips for photographing black dogs. I sent it to my sister because she has a black dog, now I think I'll actually read it!


I know that not everyone is going to buy a new iPhone just to take photos of their new black puppy, but I've got to say that I am totally amazed at the ability of my new iPhone 12 Pro in its ability to capture Pixel. This photo was taken in ambient room light, fairly dim, with no flash. Now I realize that it helped that she was staying still when I took the photo, but I was still amazed with the clarity and detail with this. It is completely untouched, just as it came out of the camera, except for downsizing so that the forum would accept it.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What time zone are you in Mama Mills? If you’re on the east coast it’s December 7th! Yippee!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

How bout now? Okay, no more alarms🙃


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Karen,
Amazing picture. I want the new iPhone but my daughter who is still on my plan always ends up with a new phone either through breaking or malfunctioning. I love the way you are able to capture the features of a black pup. Their coats always look so shinny and silky to me.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

How long a drive do you have? Our breeder is about 4 hours from us, but it took longer to get home once I realized I left my purse at her house a half hour into the trip and we had to turn around! We had a towel for my lap, with a few extra in case she peed on it (she did), a little zip lock bag of her kibble, and a wonderful HighWave water bottle a friend had give me a while back. It's got a little bowl on the top, and a straw going through it. When you squeeze the bottle, water comes up into the bowl part. It fit in the cup holder, and I highly recommend it for anyone picking up a new puppy, or just to have in the car for any length trips. We also had a few pee pads to put down on the pavement when we stopped along the way. 

Finley is doing great! She's adorable, of course (!) and did well in the car, after an initial 45 minutes of crying that sounded exactly like a very loud seagull!

I'll update with pictures in a day or two.

Good luck Mama Mills, and all the other soon-to-be puppy owners!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mama Mills said:


> Here he is!!! So in love already. I was honestly hoping for this little guy.


Melt your heart cute! Wait a couple of months and you will have no heart left, he will totally own your heart! You and your family's life has now been irrevocably changed. It's going to be a thrill ride!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

krandall said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Someone posted a link a while back that had tips for photographing black dogs. I sent it to my sister because she has a black dog, now I think I'll actually read it!
> ...


WOW that is impressive!! Pixel looks like such a sweetie pie! I will definitely keep that in mind &#128521;


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

JaJa said:


> What time zone are you in Mama Mills? If you're on the east coast it's December 7th! Yippee!


We are in mountain time and pick up the little guy tomorrow!!! I goofed on the title and wasn't able to edit it &#128542; thanks for the shared excitement!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

MMoore said:


> How long a drive do you have? Our breeder is about 4 hours from us, but it took longer to get home once I realized I left my purse at her house a half hour into the trip and we had to turn around! We had a towel for my lap, with a few extra in case she peed on it (she did), a little zip lock bag of her kibble, and a wonderful HighWave water bottle a friend had give me a while back. It's got a little bowl on the top, and a straw going through it. When you squeeze the bottle, water comes up into the bowl part. It fit in the cup holder, and I highly recommend it for anyone picking up a new puppy, or just to have in the car for any length trips. We also had a few pee pads to put down on the pavement when we stopped along the way.
> 
> Finley is doing great! She's adorable, of course (!) and did well in the car, after an initial 45 minutes of crying that sounded exactly like a very loud seagull!
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!! Can't wait to hear more and see more pics, thanks for the update! That's all great advice. It's a 2 hour trip each way for me tomorrow. We decided I'll go solo since our kids aren't super keen on road trips and I don't want to risk a meltdown happening while puppy is already going through a major adjustment. I have towels and water packed and plan on bringing the potty tray, not sure if he'll need it or not. I was thinking I'd stop 1/2 way and offer him a chance to go but I won't be surprised if it happens in the Sherpa bag. I keep imagining the moment I arrive home with him.. Christmas is coming early this year <3


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Mama Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Here he is!!! So in love already. I was honestly hoping for this little guy.
> ...


Let the heart melting begin! Hubby said he has zero expectations for how this is going to go, I said my only expectation is to fall utterly in love the moment I meet him <3


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I was planning on an iPhone 11 Pro, but I was under the impression the additional lens was more of a novelty bonus. At the time I also knew DD would need a new phone soon so I went with the 11. Then when DD was out of school because of covid, and with part time hybrid school schedules this year, it really extended the life of her phone until now. We just barely bought her a new one, and that’s when I realized DH has a 12 pro and how much better the camera is. I have buyer’s remorse on a phone for the first time! We think DD is lucky to have gone from a 2/3 year old phone to a new SE since we usually give our kids hand-me-downs, and she’s happy with it. Plus I don’t think she’d even notice improved photo quality, even with all of the pictures she takes, haha. I usually stretch between phones unless I break one but it’s going to be hard to wait at least another year to upgrade. The zoomed in pictures look so good, I’ve grabbed DH phone a couple of times to borrow his camera.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

JaJa said:


> I felt like an exuberant 10 year old proudly walking through the airport as everyone oooooed and aaaaaahed.


Havanese OWN airport terminals! It takes Ricky about 2 seconds to totally own a terminal. Before bringing Ricky to his forever home, waiting in a terminal was a chore. Now, time spent in a terminal flies by. People, old and young, stop by to interact with him. There are tons of questions: does he shed? No. is he a yapper? No. is he delicate? No. how much does he eat? 2/3 cup a day plus some snacks. can I pet him? He will be insulted if you don't! does he like to play? YES, YES, YES. does he know any tricks? Yes (and then a crowd gathers around him). Ricky loves airport terminals (we always have him on a leash and collar, no harness in this case). We require he walk beside us to keep him, us, and others safe!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mama Mills said:


> Let the heart melting begin! Hubby said he has zero expectations for how this is going to go, I said my only expectation is to fall utterly in love the moment I meet him <3


Good for him, haha! Oh you will, I'm so happy for you!

Don't be surprised if he turns into super mush over the new puppy. DH grew up with dogs and says all of the time, he can't believe how much he loves Sundance in a different way. Their little personalities are just so endearing.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mama Mills said:


> I was thinking I'd stop 1/2 way and offer him a chance to go but I won't be surprised if it happens in the Sherpa bag.


It was a 16 hour drive home with Ricky (we stopped for the night at a hotel that accepted dogs). We stopped for 5 minutes every 30 minutes or so. Ricky traveled in his crate and never had an accident in his crate (but he was 9 months old) He cried for about 30 minutes when we drove away and then he was fine. Today that is ancient history. Ricky will be 7 y.o. next month. In some ways, we miss those puppy days.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Karen,
> Amazing picture. I want the new iPhone but my daughter who is still on my plan always ends up with a new phone either through breaking or malfunctioning. I love the way you are able to capture the features of a black pup. Their coats always look so shinny and silky to me.


My iPhone 8 in that light would have only recorded a black lump in that corner with no eyes! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I was planning on an iPhone 11 Pro, but I was under the impression the additional lens was more of a novelty bonus. At the time I also knew DD would need a new phone soon so I went with the 11. Then when DD was out of school because of covid, and with part time hybrid school schedules this year, it really extended the life of her phone until now. We just barely bought her a new one, and that's when I realized DH has a 12 pro and how much better the camera is. I have buyer's remorse on a phone for the first time! We think DD is lucky to have gone from a 2/3 year old phone to a new SE since we usually give our kids hand-me-downs, and she's happy with it. Plus I don't think she'd even notice improved photo quality, even with all of the pictures she takes, haha. I usually stretch between phones unless I break one but it's going to be hard to wait at least another year to upgrade. The zoomed in pictures look so good, I've grabbed DH phone a couple of times to borrow his camera.


I do a lot of photography and in general, have totally discounted the camera on phones. I am totally blown away by this one. I wanted the Pro, just because I need the bigger phone just to use it as anything BUT a phone... I need the larger screen to use the internet, Waze, etc. I also doubted the utility of the extra lenses. They DO make a difference. A BIG difference. I find myself using this all the time!!!

In challenging light situations with a lot of dynamic range, it blows out the highlights, but that is the fault of the sensor size, not the lens. Overall, I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I do a lot of photography and in general, have totally discounted the camera on phones. I am totally blown away by this one. I wanted the Pro, just because I need the bigger phone just to use it as anything BUT a phone... I need the larger screen to use the internet, Waze, etc. I also doubted the utility of the extra lenses. They DO make a difference. A BIG difference. I find myself using this all the time!!!
> 
> In challenging light situations with a lot of dynamic range, it blows out the highlights, but that is the fault of the sensor size, not the lens. Overall, I'm thrilled with it!


I have avoided bigger phones because I drop them so much more. I broke my 7 and 8 plus (and dropped a MacBook on concrete) 3 times in less than 2 years. Since I switched back to the smaller size I haven't broken a single phone! But I do have a year to decide if the bigger size is worth the risk. The night photos are pretty impressive. Normally I'm far enough behind in models I can just hope my husband's work will upgrade him because then he can buy the old one for $100. But these are too close together I think.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

First of all, thank you and please keep buying cell phones so we can pay our mortgage😆 Ed is currently waiting for the iPhone 12 Pro to arrive so he can test it and compare it with all new Samsungs, all Pixels (Google), all LGs, Oneplus 8T and Xiaomi. Buckle your belts folks serious knowledge will be forthcoming! Like anyone cares🙃
Okay MAMA MILLS, it’s now December 8th and I don’t see any new pics😋 I really should drink at night so I go to sleep earlier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have avoided bigger phones because I drop them so much more. I broke my 7 and 8 plus (and dropped a MacBook on concrete) 3 times in less than 2 years. Since I switched back to the smaller size I haven't broken a single phone! But I do have a year to decide if the bigger size is worth the risk. The night photos are pretty impressive. Normally I'm far enough behind in models I can just hope my husband's work will upgrade him because then he can buy the old one for $100. But these are too close together I think.


I almost NEVER get an "up-to-date model... I usually don't care. As I said, I'm usually totally unimpressed with the cameras in phones. But I AM old enough that I need the bigger screen to use it for anything more than "just a phone". And I do use it as my car GPS and occasionally for the internet, etc. so the larger one is helpful. And I don't tend to drop it.  I wasn't looking for a new phone... I was kind of surprised that Dave got it for me. And I was TOTALLY surprised with how much I love the camera!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> First of all, thank you and please keep buying cell phones so we can pay our mortgage&#128518; Ed is currently waiting for the iPhone 12 Pro to arrive so he can test it and compare it with all new Samsungs, all Pixels (Google), all LGs, Oneplus 8T and Xiaomi. Buckle your belts folks serious knowledge will be forthcoming! Like anyone cares&#128579;
> Okay MAMA MILLS, it's now December 8th and I don't see any new pics&#128523; I really should drink at night so I go to sleep earlier.


What does Ed do that us buying cell phones pays your mortgage? LOL! (but I'm glad to help! LOL!)


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

The bigger screen is a must for me too. It’s hard for me to see the screen on the Samsung I have even with reading glasses. I might try to steal the new iPhone from Ed when he is finished. My old iPhone was a 6 that Ed found in the supply room at work a couple years ago. Last night I kept asking Ed questions about your post. I informed him you are the queen of knowledge. You’re also “Karen, the other one with 3 dogs who knows far more than I do.” Although these days it’s pretty much just Karen😋
Ed is a senior supervisory software tester for phones in the US and a few from other countries. He also does some work in the patent division. That’s why we have so many air miles. That and putting everything on credit cards for air miles-they always get paid on time though. We live well below our means so we’re not actually in danger of not paying the mortgage. I love learning from Ed, I never knew I could comprehend so much-aside from dog knowledge. One day he even taught me how to code, fun fun fun! However, when we’re not nerding out we act like Havanese. We’re friendly, sociable, cuddly and laugh a lot! 
Thanks for helping us with our finances Karen😆


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a Moto G6...maybe that is why I do not feel too guilty buying the Ice Slip and Brass Fusion Brush! The phone works great but camera wise not too good. I usually use my iPad to take photos.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> The bigger screen is a must for me too. It's hard for me to see the screen on the Samsung I have even with reading glasses. I might try to steal the new iPhone from Ed when he is finished. My old iPhone was a 6 that Ed found in the supply room at work a couple years ago. Last night I kept asking Ed questions about your post. I informed him you are the queen of knowledge. You're also "Karen, the other one with 3 dogs who knows far more than I do." Although these days it's pretty much just Karen&#128523;
> Ed is a senior supervisory software tester for phones in the US and a few from other countries. He also does some work in the patent division. That's why we have so many air miles. That and putting everything on credit cards for air miles-they always get paid on time though. We live well below our means so we're not actually in danger of not paying the mortgage. I love learning from Ed, I never knew I could comprehend so much-aside from dog knowledge. One day he even taught me how to code, fun fun fun! However, when we're not nerding out we act like Havanese. We're friendly, sociable, cuddly and laugh a lot!
> Thanks for helping us with our finances Karen&#128518;


LOL! I love traveling too! Covid is KILLING me!!! LOL!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Good point, if we had to actually pay for our phones we wouldn’t be drowning in the newest high end models. Excluding the “kids” we’re a couple of cheapskates. Ed just said he is also waiting for the moto one (5G version) to arrive. Of course now that I’ve mentioned the Moto Edge Plus Ed’s thinking he should order that one too. The Moto G6 does have a Qualcomm chip (Snapdragon) which is a good processor. Apple used a Qualcomm chip in the past but then dumped Qualcomm and began using an Intel chip which was then abandoned because it was inferior to Snapdragon. In the iPhone 12 (5G) Apple is using their own chip and Qualcomm’s 5G communicator. The sensor is made by Sony but Apple and Samsung developed their own software in connection to the sensor because Sony’s software was, well, stinky. Apple is working on their own communicator but recently signed a 3 year contract with Qualcomm so... Then there is Lidar, which Elon Musk refused to use-yeah, nm. You purchased your iPhone at the right time Karen. Just like politics, business dealings are akin to a high school soap opera! 

Well that was a fun diversion for Ed and I (me). I’m not an expert on homemade (and raw) dog food and don’t have a even a small fraction of knowledge on different things about dogs like Karen but I do love to learn about cell phones! However, 5:00 pm is the wrong time for Ed and I to get distracted-we are sooo ADD😆 I’ve learned a couple things, had a few laughs with my hubby and now we both have to get back to work for a while! Ed needs to earn more money so I can buy dog stuff I don’t “actually” need but desperately want. Let me know if you find new grooming anything Mudpuppymama.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Geez Karen, I hope that’s rhetorical!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> Good point, if we had to actually pay for our phones we wouldn't be drowning in the newest high end models. Excluding the "kids" we're a couple of cheapskates. Ed just said he is also waiting for the moto one (5G version) to arrive. Of course now that I've mentioned the Moto Edge Plus Ed's thinking he should order that one too. The Moto G6 does have a Qualcomm chip (Snapdragon) which is a good processor. Apple used a Qualcomm chip in the past but then dumped Qualcomm and began using an Intel chip which was then abandoned because it was inferior to Snapdragon. In the iPhone 12 (5G) Apple is using their own chip and Qualcomm's 5G communicator. The sensor is made by Sony but Apple and Samsung developed their own software in connection to the sensor because Sony's software was, well, stinky. Apple is working on their own communicator but recently signed a 3 year contract with Qualcomm so... Then there is Lidar, which Elon Musk refused to use-yeah, nm. You purchased your iPhone at the right time Karen. Just like politics, business dealings are akin to a high school soap opera!
> 
> Well that was a fun diversion for Ed and I (me). I'm not an expert on homemade (and raw) dog food and don't have a even a small fraction of knowledge on different things about dogs like Karen but I do love to learn about cell phones! However, 5:00 pm is the wrong time for Ed and I to get distracted-we are sooo ADD&#128518; I've learned a couple things, had a few laughs with my hubby and now we both have to get back to work for a while! Ed needs to earn more money so I can buy dog stuff I don't "actually" need but desperately want. Let me know if you find new grooming anything Mudpuppymama.


JaJa I am actually in the market for a new one of my favorite essential grooming tools - a head lamp! Got to be able to zero in on those doggie butts and paws. I cannot seem to find a good rechargeable headlamp that does not break after a couple months. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

krandall said:


> I know that not everyone is going to buy a new iPhone just to take photos of their new black puppy, but I've got to say that I am totally amazed at the ability of my new iPhone 12 Pro in its ability to capture Pixel. This photo was taken in ambient room light, fairly dim, with no flash. Now I realize that it helped that she was staying still when I took the photo, but I was still amazed with the clarity and detail with this. It is completely untouched, just as it came out of the camera, except for downsizing so that the forum would accept it.


I was reading some posts to my husband, and when I showed him the picture of Pixel and mentioned the 12, he got really interested. Turns out, his is coming at the end of the month! Maybe he'll manage to get better pictures of Finley on that than I have on my phone! She's seriously so much cuter than I can capture!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Welcome to my world Mudpuppymama. There is nothing more appealing than seeing doggy butts in 3x magnification😆 I also use mine for paws and ears. Jodie has enough ear hair for 100 men who are 100-and my dad is sticking his tongue out from his grave. The following are the 2 brands of headbands Ed and I (me) use.

Carson 
1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0. 
3 bulbs bright LED 
Light and lense adjust independently 
Headband not padded 
Headband adjusts manually in the back 
Light pack has batteries and contains a magnet for other types of close up work 
Lense adjusts up and down and about 40 degrees right and left
$35.89 

YOCTOSUN
1.0, 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.5
2 bulbs moderate+ LED
Lense adjusts independently but moves when light is adjusted 
Headband padded, more comfortable
Headband adjusts with a tightening knob in the back
Light pack is not removable but charges with USB cord
Lense only adjusts up and down
$23.99

I tried to put the columns side by side but the software wouldn’t let me. Even though the YOCTOSUN is more comfortable I prefer the Carson. I don’t know why the YOCTOSUN doesn’t have a 3.0 lense. I’m using the 2.5 on my Carson but will eventually need the 3.0 Even though the headband isn’t padded I prefer the Carson. I need to just get to Lowe’s for some adhesive foam for the headband. Hope this helps! 
🎶Heigh-ho heigh-ho to poopy butts I go.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Geez Karen, I hope that's rhetorical!


LOL! It was. Healthy here. At least physically!:frusty:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> Welcome to my world Mudpuppymama. There is nothing more appealing than seeing doggy butts in 3x magnification&#128518; I also use mine for paws and ears. Jodie has enough ear hair for 100 men who are 100-and my dad is sticking his tongue out from his grave. The following are the 2 brands of headbands Ed and I (me) use.
> 
> Carson
> 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0.
> ...


Thanks JaJa. I suspected you were a fellow butt zoomer! Before I saw this I ordered a head lamp off Amazon in desperation. However, I will order one of these as well. I cannot live without a good head lamp. Not just for grooming but for taking the babies out for potty before bed.


----------

